# Community > Clubs >  Sparrow hawk rifle range open days

## Cowboy06

Open on the 17th February 
Ranges from 100m to 2000m
Up to 50cal 
Cost $100
Range is located near Albury, Southcanterbury
It will be open on the 2nd Saturday of each month.
Contact Nick 0272085884

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah, I saw the FB post by Aoraki Ammo.

----------

